# getting notes!



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

is it standard practice for people to pay to get their notes from the hospital?!

Experiences please
thanks
Kelly


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Kelly 
Yes I'm afraid so ,I got my notes from H/E £15 & a few years ago from Barts I think about £10 it's a joke ain't it ,as if we don't pay out enough  

                                      all the best Mistygirl xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Kelly

Yes it is standard practise that copies of Notes cost money. When i paid Barts last year it was £10 & i think NHS notes are this standard price, I am not sure about private practises.

Hope this helps

Sue


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for that!
the Chelsea & Westminster charge £25!!
I am private tho.

Better go and write that cheque...... 
Kelly x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hi, yep got mine 3 month ago and payed about 17£. It is a joke as they have itall on file, and they make us pay for printing it . Apparently paper very expensive ( this is what the girl said ). Told her to email me then no paper used then free  , would not have any of it. What a waste of paper!  what a waste of money. Also they used the post and it had to be authorised and signed. Took nearly a month , and I had to fill in a form and so did DH so I could have both our file. If they had email itto us, no need for post ( expensive as there was 3 IVF worth in it) . The logic of NHS   My hospital ( soon to be ex, going now somewhere else) is both private and NHS.
Future Mummy


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've just had to pay £50 for mine which is disgusting  all photocopies and all in wrong order as if they could'nt be bothered,and i've had over 10k treatment since sept/oct there too which didn't make a difference to them,its soo annoying isn't it,and got to Norway and they weren't essential at their clinic, typical....


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

Yes unfortunately it's standard practise.  I had to pay £50 to get mine from my private clinic to give to my NHS ACU for my free go.

A pain I know  

Good Luck ... Bels x


----------

